# BRAINWAVZ Alpha At Around $7



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 16, 2011)

Check BRAINWAVZ Alpha IEM Earphones PREORDER [Brainwavz-Alpha] - $9.50 : MP4 Nation!, :: Low Priced MP4, MP3 Players and the latest scoop on the newest MP4 Player

It's selling for $9. But using coupon would make it $7.



> Hi All
> 
> We have more of our popular budget Brainwavz Alpha coming back into stock at the first week of July, you can purchase them at the preorder price of just $9.50 BUT a lucky 40 people will be able to use the below coupon code to get 25% discount on the price!
> 
> ...



Got the information from another forum, thought of sharing it here too..!! Just ordered one for me


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 16, 2011)

I received a mail today regarding this offer, but I am waiting for any cost reduction in M3. But there are other earphone in the same price compare to M3.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks dada! They accepts COD? :O


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 17, 2011)

^^No. Only Paypal, CC's and International Debit Cards.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 17, 2011)

Sigh...i'm done with online shopping, until i get a job


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey all, I need 4 of them as I don't have credit card,can anybody buy me those I'm ready topay to their preferred account.


----------

